
Identity inference of genomic data using long-range familial searches - sampo
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2018/10/10/science.aau4832
======
sampo
> Consumer genomics databases have reached the scale of millions of
> individuals. [...] We project that about 60% of the searches for individuals
> of European-descent will result in a third cousin or closer match, which can
> allow their identification using demographic identifiers. Moreover, the
> technique could implicate nearly any US-individual of European-descent in
> the near future.

